# Way beyond Beginner



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This is the forum for discussing the science, techniques, and technologies behind the freshwater aquarium.

There are many ways to acheive the same end, and this forum will discuss them. Are some ways better than others? Let's find out together while we discuss equipment, combinations, products and their use, comparisons between products and techniques..it's all here for you. The real nuts-and-bolts of aquaristics as well as the theory is what we'll discuss here, while the beginner forum will continue to cover things like feeding and fish compatibility and such.

Pumps, lighting, tanks, additives, heaters, tools, filters...this is the place for those things and more. Now that we finally have this forum, let's use it!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, now i especially like what shaggy has done to the forums


----------

